# What a Tragedy.



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

BBC News - Escaped horses injured on A31 in Hampshire

How sad and tragic that these horses escaped and were either killed or had to be humanely destroyed.:frown::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats terrible.

A long time ago so vandels cut the fence on a field containing horses near us 2 ponies escaped onto a duel carriageway. Both were hit by cars one a riding school pony had to be shot the other a friends 14.2 jumping pony survived although he was badly injured and never jumped again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_its awful isnt it, poor horses _


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

RIP guys.. poor lil dudes


----------

